# obligatory pride month thread (for 2021)



## Tendo64 (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't see a pride month thread anywhere yet (for this year anyway, I won't revive an old one because necro-ing bad) so I figured I'd make one.

Happy pride month! As I'm sure you all know, we furries are pretty gay B) Is there anything LGBT or pride-related you want to share? Maybe tell us your identity, experiences you're comfortable sharing, your plans for pride month, or something else?

Personally I'm not gonna do too much like the previous years, just seek out some pride-related art and enjoy my first pride month since learning I'm trans. I'd be more than happy to share some of the art with you guys once I get some!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 1, 2021)

My brother has been going through some deep @*#! lately so me and the whole family have been in this kinda mood:







He's our Superman in many senses, ain't easy to be a trans person in this country

Also this is where I found the froggo:





						Fursona Pins  - Shop Unavailable
					






					www.fursonapins.com


----------



## GentleButter (Jun 1, 2021)

hell dont want em either

made this today


----------



## GentleButter (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## JuniperW (Jun 1, 2021)

I don’t personally use labels anymore, however, everyone’s free to identify as whatever they’re comfortable with, and I think that’s the most important thing about pride month.


----------



## Punji (Jun 1, 2021)

I personally rather dislike the concept of a "pride month" and of the whole thing in general, but I hope people enjoy it anyway.

However I will say I think it's important for people to remember that corporations very much like to commodify this and that it doesn't mean they have anyone's best interests at heart no matter what they might say. Be careful and safe as always, and don't just trust in anyone or anything that claims to be "on your side."

A person or collective is not automatically "good" just because they very publicly support a now very commonly accepted thing.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 1, 2021)

Punji said:


> I personally rather dislike the concept of a "pride month" and of the whole thing in general, but I hope people enjoy it anyway.
> 
> However I will say I think it's important for people to remember that corporations very much like to commodify this and that it doesn't mean they have anyone's best interests at heart no matter what they might say. Be careful and safe as always, and don't just trust in anyone or anything that claims to be "on your side."
> 
> A person or collective is not automatically "good" just because they very publicly support a now very commonly accepted thing.


I mean your point is valid in that corporations are only pretending to care to get more dollars. The memes last year of companies trying to decide if they were gay, black, police, or something else were great. However, June as Pride Month isn't a corporate thing as it was started to commemorate that Stonewall Riots - it's just been co-opted, like every other [theme] month. Which in its own way is very much showing that broad acceptance is being seen - companies feel they can monetize it, so it means it's getting treated like everything else. It's a form of equality.

In general I do question if a Pride Month is really the best way to gain acceptance, given that it's all about celebrating stuff that supposedly doesn't matter. However, I don't have an alternative and honestly, it helps lots of people. If a parade and rainbow-themed car ads (that aren't subaru) helps people feel accepted, I'm not gonna take that away.


----------



## Troj (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes, corporations hopping on the bandwagon now that it's safe and profitable to do so is eyeroll-worthy, and it's additionally disgusting how many corporations will pay lip-service to Pride while still funding anti-LGBTQ politicians and organizations and treating their own LGBTQ employees badly.

There's also a deeper existential dilemma (which the furry fandom shares) related to how we're going to maintain our unique identity and our autonomy as a community in the future. How do we continue to hold on to who we are and what makes us unique?

That said, I'd rather live in a world where corporations cynically wave Pride flags because it's now reasonably safe to be LGBTQ than a world where being LGBTQ is taboo and stigmatized.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 1, 2021)

It’s also important to remember that in many cases acceptance is, effectively, conditional. People need to have the same rights to get married, equal footing to be considered for adoption, etc, and that’s important. But it’s _also_ important that being an “acceptable queer person” doesn’t hinge on any of those things. If you’re uncomfortable trying to do the white picket fence and 2.5 kids thing, society needs to accept you without those things. If it won’t, then you’re not really being accepted, are you?

There are IMO also upsides to corporations trying to capitalize on Pride. While it’s always good to try to support and shop from queer-owned small business for your Pride-related things, small business doesn’t get the same economy of scale. So if someone with limited means stands to either have nothing, or have a flag from a large corporation, and having that flag is important to them from an identity/sense of community standpoint, I prefer that he has a way of getting his flag.

At the end of the day, though, I just want people to be able to be happy with who they are. A month with an outpouring of support may be the thing someone needs in order to be able to embrace their identity.

Or maybe I’m just corny.


----------



## Punji (Jun 1, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> In general I do question if a Pride Month is really the best way to gain acceptance, given that it's all about celebrating stuff that supposedly doesn't matter. However, I don't have an alternative and honestly, it helps lots of people. If a parade and rainbow-themed car ads (that aren't subaru) helps people feel accepted, I'm not gonna take that away.


In general this is the sort of issue I personally take with the idea of it.

It's by intent othering people for the purpose of acceptance. This seems hugely counterintuitive to me. Why make a big month-long production out of something that is supposed to be considered relatively normal and not a big deal? In my opinion treating it like it's nothing special is the best way to make it accepted.

As Morgan Freeman says about race, "just stop talking about it."


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 1, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> View attachment 111809
> hell dont want em either
> 
> made this today


This is awesome friendo!!
You did it adorable looking and perfect to be printed everywhere!! <3


/
Terfs are just the worst persons in the planet and don't want to stigmatise but I will.. Religious people are the main reason because terfs exist.
they always did those with Women, Scientists, Red and Yellow eyed people, Ethnic varieties, Black cats and of course lgbt people. discriminating everyone, claiming to be "good persons".

I wish all of them, terfs and discriminators to went extinct.
and let us all live, happy and be free!
terfs aren't people, no respect for terfs >:3


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 1, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Terfs are just the worst persons in the planet and don't want to stigmatise but I will..* Religious people are the main reason because terfs exist.*
> they always did those with Women, Scientists, Red and Yellow eyed people, Ethnic varieties, Black cats and of course lgbt people. discriminating everyone, claiming to be "good persons".



I don't buy this.

Religious people (particularly your hardline sorts like Mormons, Sunni Muslims, etc) predominantly swing conservative on most social issues. Historically, they've been at odds with the feminist movement because feminism generally advocates for new social mores and sociopolitical policies that run counter to what many religious cultural standards consider as being proper, so it doesn't make any sense that they would be behind the creation of the TERF movement.

I've looked into TERF spaces quite a bit. I don't see many Muslims, hardline Christians, or any major concentration of believers in them because all of the groups that such people would normally belong to dislike virtually all derivatives of feminism. TERF spaces, like most feminist spaces, are instead predominantly dominated by misandrist cisgendered women (many of them being non-practicing, agnostic, or atheist), large numbers of radically feminist lesbians (this demographic in particular has been historically at odds with MtF transgender people as a group), and a sizeable yet critical population of self-hating men who are only there to help strongarm dissenting male individuals into complying with feminist beliefs and demands in the vain and misguided hope that they will score approval (and by extension, pussy) from a bunch of women who fundamentally dislike them for the sex that they were born as.

I will say this though: feminists and old-school conservatives (think of those goofy chivalrous sorts like Dave Ramsey and his habitual tendency of handling female viewers who call into his show with kid gloves whenever they disclose to him that they've done or are in the process of doing something stupid with money, their marriage, or family relations) have made strange bedfellows in the past and still do to this day. There's a lot of money, as in a quarter of a trillion dollars at the low-end, to be made in upholding such a relationship (divorce court industry, marriage industry, and family court system are effectively mass monetary transfers from men to women), since male conservative law makers and prominent conservative think tanks/social figureheads help to dupe countless numbers of men into supporting these shit-tier institutions and industries.

I'm getting off topic though.

The point I'm trying to make is that religious people aren't the primary facilitators of the world's social woes.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2021)

Punji said:


> In general this is the sort of issue I personally take with the idea of it.
> 
> It's by intent othering people for the purpose of acceptance. This seems hugely counterintuitive to me. Why make a big month-long production out of something that is supposed to be considered relatively normal and not a big deal? In my opinion treating it like it's nothing special is the best way to make it accepted.
> 
> As Morgan Freeman says about race, "just stop talking about it."


If I had to take a guess, the month-long spiel is a form of counter-intelligence.

Just because you and I and good portions of this forum consider it "not a big deal", tragically does not mean everyone else does.  This is basically the only chance at LGBT positivity some people can GET.



Incidentally, the reason why there isn't a current thread is because these have had a tendency to get locked lately.  Sadly, my issues with LGBT mean it's my turn for the dangerous stuff.



I've been questioning and I'm pretty certain I'm at LEAST gay, but I'm still thinking and looking to see whether I'm actually bi or pan.  Thing is.... I may actually have to be missed with some of the political stuff regarding LGBT, at minimum until I adjust and at worst long-term, and my reason is I know EXACTLY how it jumbles in my head.  Just the mere act of PROCESSING some of the nasty things that happened to LGBT folks is enough to cause me meltdowns.  With the way some people still view LGBT in general, I already know a meltdown is a very bad thing to have happen if I'm trying to be in their corner.

And when slurs get involved, which I would most likely have flung at me as well if I have to be on their side?  I wind up having to deduce the offense manually because they literally don't make sense as insults any other way, and it winds up breaking my brain trying to process it as such.

Anyone who thinks the following is a joke, I'm not doing this to be funny, I'm doing this because it's the only way my brain can even comprehend some of these things.  The fact that I think this way should probably be considered a LITTLE scary and off-putting - also why I'm putting it in spoiler tags, so people don't casually glance and think it's about them.



Spoiler: Insult #1



Calling a certain group an automotive part.  Not just that, but an automotive part that's also disrespected when it comes to fluid drainage - and one that can just as easily break if asked to pull too much.  And on top of that, that part's purpose is transferring power, and I've already heard plenty from the group in question that they're sick and tired of being pawns in power games.





Spoiler: Insult #2



A certain group takes serious offense to having separate bathrooms because it's basically "othering" them.  Thing is, when it comes to identifying, some pricks refuse to take said group seriously and make jokes about "identifying" as vehicles.  There's one in particular that has multiple roles and can get "shot down" like a lot of the certain group gets.  Someone who gets shot down, in either sense, might logically find a quiet place to cry, like a bathroom.  If they're pressured enough they might pick ANY bathroom.  And I've seen images of anthro versions of vehicles lately.  So now I have the mental image of a Blackhawk crying in the disabled bathroom - with fighter planes outside hurling MORE insults.



Yeah, if those two spoiler-tagged things don't give a good idea why my mind is too messed up for advocacy work or the political stuff, I don't know what will.

Let me make this clear - the only thing I want is to understand at the moment.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 1, 2021)

Me only caring for pride month because I can put a rainbow flag on my avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Jun 1, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> If I had to take a guess, the month-long spiel is a form of counter-intelligence.
> 
> Just because you and I and good portions of this forum consider it "not a big deal", tragically does not mean everyone else does.  This is basically the only chance at LGBT positivity some people can GET.
> 
> ...


Hmm never heard of those insults before but those are some unusual euphemisms. ( I am trying to phrase this in the least offensive way possible.)
Besides I am a gay man SO YAAAAAAAAAA PRIDE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 1, 2021)

Sure why not? Last month I officially hit being half a year on testosterone! On the 14th I plan to make it a year and a month!


----------



## GentleButter (Jun 1, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Sure why not? Last month I officially hit being half a year on testosterone! On the 14th I plan to make it a year and a month!


hey there bruthur
*fist bump*
congrats~


----------



## Punji (Jun 1, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> If I had to take a guess, the month-long spiel is a form of counter-intelligence.
> 
> Just because you and I and good portions of this forum consider it "not a big deal", tragically does not mean everyone else does.  This is basically the only chance at LGBT positivity some people can GET.


My point is that it shouldn't be, not that it isn't.

As long as it's seen as something special, "different," or "unique" to the average person whether as a protected class or as a second class, it's going to be treated differently. When people stop thinking of sexuality as "normal" and "abnormal" they'll stop thinking in terms of "normal" and inferior."

I don't think "pride" in general is going to help with this and much less an entire month of it being forcefully shoved down everyone's throats. And of course, that's coming from someone who looks at gay dogs on the internet every day.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 1, 2021)

ASTA said:


> I don't buy this.
> 
> Religious people (particularly your hardline sorts like Mormons, Sunni Muslims, etc) predominantly swing conservative on most social issues. Historically, they've been at odds with the feminist movement because feminism generally advocates for new social mores and sociopolitical policies that run counter to what many religious cultural standards consider as being proper, so it doesn't make any sense that they would be behind the creation of the TERF movement.
> 
> ...


Yeah they aren't mainly, but maybe if in old times things were different probably terfs would be a small group

But after all, you're right, I'm not totally against them, but mainly got a very negative view of those religions that's gonna be hard to shake off (by heart, my mind tends to adapt faster)

There's a lot of factors I'm missing tbh,
Thank you for your time to let me know :3


----------



## Muttmutt (Jun 1, 2021)

Punji said:


> My point is that it shouldn't be, not that it isn't.
> 
> As long as it's seen as something special, "different," or "unique" to the average person whether as a protected class or as a second class, it's going to be treated differently. When people stop thinking of sexuality as "normal" and "abnormal" they'll stop thinking in terms of "normal" and inferior."
> 
> I don't think "pride" in general is going to help with this and much less an entire month of it being forcefully shoved down everyone's throats. And of course, that's coming from someone who looks at gay dogs on the internet every day.


As much as I want to agree with the “shoving it down our throats” argument, it’s just not really a valid one. Heterosexuality has historically, and still is, shoved down people’s throats. From heteronormative laws, entertainment, language, and practices to straight up homophobia and pressure put on both children and adults to conform to heterosexual standards while being shielded from LGBT+. Companies throwing up a rainbow icon and changing up some branding isn’t shoving it down your throat. This is an argument frequently used to shut progress down and make it over-complicated. If you don’t like seeing it, don’t look at it. 

Do I think it’s genuine? Hell no. I do not think that any of these companies give a damn about the LGBT+ community. However, it still serves to help normalize seeing LGBT+ people/history and that is a good thing. The more mainstream it becomes, the less stigma will surround it. I see no reason, though, to claim it’s being “forced on us” or “shoved down our throats” as I don’t see anyone being harmed for being heterosexual during this month - unlike how LGBT+ individuals are every day in countries all around the world.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 1, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> As much as I want to agree with the “shoving it down our throats” argument, it’s just not really a valid one. Heterosexuality has historically, and still is, shoved down people’s throats. From heteronormative laws, entertainment, language, and practices to straight up homophobia and pressure put on both children and adults to conform to heterosexual standards while being shielded from LGBT+. Companies throwing up a rainbow icon and changing up some branding isn’t shoving it down your throat. This is an argument frequently used to shut progress down and make it over-complicated. If you don’t like seeing it, don’t look at it.
> 
> Do I think it’s genuine? Hell no. I do not think that any of these companies give a damn about the LGBT+ community. However, it still serves to help normalize seeing LGBT+ people/history and that is a good thing. The more mainstream it becomes, the less stigma will surround it. I see no reason, though, to claim it’s being “forced on us” or “shoved down our throats” as I don’t see anyone being harmed for being heterosexual during this month - unlike how LGBT+ individuals are every day in countries all around the world.








I'm with you on this

People tend to fear the unknown based on the propper unknowness/ignorance

If everyone had better education on the topic, they would be mostly more friendly


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 1, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Sure why not? Last month I officially hit being half a year on testosterone! On the 14th I plan to make it a year and a month!


Congratulations, real happy for ya!! I'm considering seeking HRT myself, though I'm still mulling it over since it's mostly my voice I have problems with (and also some stubble would be nice so I don't look like a twelve year old lmao). Idk. Only certain thing right now is I want a binder.

What is nice in terms of my own transition though is I got a haircut recently that passes as a masc haircut (while not outing me because I can just say it's a pixie cut B) ) and it's made such a difference! If I like, cross my arms really tightly to where it mostly hides my chest, I actually kinda look like a dude. It's done wonders for me and I'm already starting to feel so much more comfortable in my body.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 1, 2021)

On a side note though, I might be starting to see some drama pile up. Save it for another thread please, I just want this forum to have a positive space for once. If you don't like pride month, that's fine, but let other people enjoy it. As others have said, this is the only way some of us can express ourselves, myself included, as someone with a highly conservative and anti-LGBT (and misogynistic for that matter) family that would do god-knows-what if they learned I was trans (and also reacts negatively to me being bisexual).


----------



## Rimna (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy pride month! 

I wanted to attend the parade in my country this year but sadly I'm working on that day. Apart from that I have no other plans or things to do in regards to the topic. It just feels good to be back in a place where lgbtq people are overwhelmingly accepted.


----------



## Punji (Jun 2, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> As much as I want to agree with the “shoving it down our throats” argument, it’s just not really a valid one. Heterosexuality has historically, and still is, shoved down people’s throats. From heteronormative laws, entertainment, language, and practices to straight up homophobia and pressure put on both children and adults to conform to heterosexual standards while being shielded from LGBT+. Companies throwing up a rainbow icon and changing up some branding isn’t shoving it down your throat. This is an argument frequently used to shut progress down and make it over-complicated. If you don’t like seeing it, don’t look at it.
> 
> Do I think it’s genuine? Hell no. I do not think that any of these companies give a damn about the LGBT+ community. However, it still serves to help normalize seeing LGBT+ people/history and that is a good thing. The more mainstream it becomes, the less stigma will surround it. I see no reason, though, to claim it’s being “forced on us” or “shoved down our throats” as I don’t see anyone being harmed for being heterosexual during this month - unlike how LGBT+ individuals are every day in countries all around the world.


I obviously disagree. It's important to consider the general population is almost exclusively heterosexual, and so we ought to expect almost exclusively heterosexual ideas, concepts, and content. The average person will grow up with a heterosexual mind and will experience things through this lens, hence why most media will be targeted towards the general standard for the general population. Same reason why we don't see a lot of representation of people in wheelchairs. Secondly, sexuality in general is very over-expressed in media, because sex sells and most people are motivated by it to some degree.

With pride month one can almost hear more about it than Christmas in December if ya' discount the decorations. But whereas almost every single person is affected by Christmas whether they choose to celebrate it or not, the vast majority of people won't be directly affected by companies spewing rainbow logos and merchandise everywhere. Shoved down our throats because the actual LGBT demographic is tiny for all the attention it gets, which all gets dropped like a rock at the end of the month.

Other countries where LGBT people are at great risk are largely irrelevant to pride month, because it's obviously not going to be celebrated there. It's reserved for places where it's already completely okay and the people are protected under the law, which only makes me dislike it more. It's all a farse, virtue signalling, instead of anyone actually caring about the issues. It makes everyone look at sexuality as having two camps (straight and anything else) without actually doing anything to promote a healthy cohesion in society. The West holding parades does not impact the East in any meaningful way.

Pride moth recognizes the difference, puts it on a pedestal for everyone to see, and then when it's over drops it into the dirt. Only everyone still notices there's a difference. If pride month or "pride" in general did anything more I wouldn't say it was, because it would be for a purpose. At least, such is my opinion on the matter.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2021)

I’m increasingly starting to think that the main benefit of Pride, and parades, isn’t to show cishet people that queer people are just like them (though we can be). It’s one function of the parades, yes, but as acceptance increases it becomes more and more marginal.

The benefit is to queer people. It’s in showing other queer people that they’re not alone. Not just in an abstract “there’s others out there” or “x people in 100 are queer” sort of way, but in a “here’s a crowd of us” way. It’s in offering a place for closeted or mostly-closeted queer people to at least come close to queer culture - even if they don’t feel comfortable or safe marching as “allies” (plausible deniability ahoy!), standing and watching the parade can be a powerful thing in its own way, I imagine.

I’m not trying to minimize the anniversary of Stonewall aspect, which in itself can be powerful. Should the US stop celebrating Independence Day because being independent from the UK should be a normal thing by now (being that practically all former British colonies are now independent of British rule, FAIK)? Stonewall is tricky in that it’s not taught; I only learned about it in, I believe, my 30s. I’m not American, Independence Day has zero relevance to me, and yet I learned about it approximately ten years before I learned of the Stonewall riots.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> I obviously disagree. It's important to consider the general population is almost exclusively heterosexual, and so we ought to expect almost exclusively heterosexual ideas, *concepts, and content*. The average person will grow up with a heterosexual mind and will experience things through this lens, hence why most media will be targeted towards the general standard for the general population. *Same reason why we don't see a lot of representation of people in wheelchairs. *



Eh, it may be cherry-picking but you said it anyway, so I might as well.

In my country, which is notorious for its hostility towards LGBTQ, we have - thankfully -  plenty of accommodation of people in wheelchairs. They have special parking spaces reserved for them, special accommodations in all administrative, banking, hospitals and government buildings - ramps, elevators, people who cater for them. In bigger cities, buses have special platforms for people in wheelchairs. They also get financial aid from the state.

On the other hand, LGBTQ people get... thrown rocks at, and the occasional parade and protest to defend them - not very successfully either.

So I don't see how the two are comparable. Especially given that one is a sexuality, the other is  a physical impairment.

As far as I'm concerned, pride month is okay.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy Pride Month to everyone on the LGBTQ+ spectrum! Never let it be put into doubt that you’re valid, stay safe, and take pride in who you are.

Also, because I can see the trainwreck has already begun: @Dragoneer @luffy @Flamingo @Chase  can we get some official intervention putting the foot down that arguments that LGBTQ+ people need to be less loud, that Pride Month is unnecessary, that it’s explicitly because of things like Pride Month that incidents keep happening, and so on are not to be tolerated in the LGBTQ+ Pride Month thread and that those trying by to posit such actively are treated as purposefully and knowingly trying to cause shit? Allowing this thread to, y’know, avoid the drama that happened the last dozen LGBTQ+ threads and actually enjoy the month?


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 2, 2021)

If Dragoneer or Chase want to make special discussion rules, all the more power to them. Not my lane. I can only encourage people to be decent human beings and then clean up the inevitable train wreck when everyone devolves the thread into a WWE match. 

Otherwise, Happy Pride Month!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 2, 2021)

Don't feel obliged, nobody should be pressured into caring about identitarian celebrations


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 2, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Don't feel obliged, nobody should be pressured into caring about identitarian celebrations


Oh, I was more than happy and willing to make this thread. Because I care about them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 2, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> Oh, I was more than happy and willing to make this thread. Because I care about them.


Gold star for you


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 2, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Gold star for you


thank you kindly.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 2, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> As much as I want to agree with the “shoving it down our throats” argument, it’s just not really a valid one. Heterosexuality has historically, and still is, shoved down people’s throats. From heteronormative laws, entertainment, language, and practices to straight up homophobia and pressure put on both children and adults to conform to heterosexual standards while being shielded from LGBT+. Companies throwing up a rainbow icon and changing up some branding isn’t shoving it down your throat. This is an argument frequently used to shut progress down and make it over-complicated. If you don’t like seeing it, don’t look at it.
> 
> Do I think it’s genuine? Hell no. I do not think that any of these companies give a damn about the LGBT+ community. However, it still serves to help normalize seeing LGBT+ people/history and that is a good thing. The more mainstream it becomes, the less stigma will surround it. I see no reason, though, to claim it’s being “forced on us” or “shoved down our throats” as I don’t see anyone being harmed for being heterosexual during this month - unlike how LGBT+ individuals are every day in countries all around the world.


Let me phrase this a different way - we have any entire month in our honor, but insist we're nothing special. On that same token, we demand more representation in pop culture, but if the character is at all "bad" we hate the creators... but we're nothing special. We demand wholesale changes in law, in teaching, in accommodations, beyond being allowed to exist... but we're nothing special.

Before we can see true acceptance, we have to unfortunately give up quite a bit. We can't have pride parades, as there are no serious straight parades (only large scale trollbait). Two pop culture figures enter a straight relationship, no one bats an eye. We'd have to give up the endless parade of articles whenever someone comes out as LGBT. Gay character appears on TV and conforms to some stereotypes? Have you ever looked at straight characters critically? Let's take Neil PH's character from How I Met Your Mother. Make him gay and a horndog for all men and he'd be _hated_ by the community. But there are straight people who see him as a goal, and generally folks see him as he's supposed to be a creep, but no one wants him cancelled. We have to take bad representations as well as good.

Because in the end, the only difference between total acceptance and tacit tolerance is someone isn't lying when they say don't care. At some point, you have to acknowledge that people aren't going to make a big deal over LGBT stuff not because they're ignoring it, but because _there's nothing to make a big deal over. _And pride month gets in the way of that, because we're making a big deal over something we insist doesn't matter.

That being said, I A.) Don't have an alternative and B.) It's still a valuable time to a lot of people who need support so I don't think we're at a time we can cancel it. It's just at some point we'll either have to, or just endorse as much commercialization as we can to the point where it's original meaning is long gone... like Christmas.


----------



## Punji (Jun 2, 2021)

The FAF does not surprise often. I guess I have to say it, but I'd like a few certain people to slow down and control emotions a bit before getting carried away with anything. There are no fights breaking out, no foul-spiritedness to be had, at least not on my part. And of course, remember what parts of my posts are being responded to and what parts aren't, and remember who is getting all the flak and all the disagreements. Don't act like I'm the bad guy for respectfully giving my opinion on a subject that relates to me just as much as it does to the rest. Pinging mods and subtle callouts against the guy being dogpiled isn't really making much help for anyone. No one has to agree with me but there is no reason to have a whole deal out of it. This is a public forum where people are supposed to comment and give their own opinions and ideas.

Allow me to reiterate my point again. I want sexuality to be much more accepted and for it to matter way less to people so that it will be. Making a big huge deal out of how special we all are is only going to make it that much more difficult for sexuality to ever be seen as something simple and innocuous. I want sexuality to be as unimportant as eye colour to at the very least most people, and I feel these month-long spectacles and excessive over-representation is doing very much the opposite.

Excuse me for caring about actual issues and their practical solutions. 



Rimna said:


> Eh, it may be cherry-picking but you said it anyway, so I might as well.
> 
> In my country, which is notorious for its hostility towards LGBTQ, we have - thankfully -  plenty of accommodation of people in wheelchairs. They have special parking spaces reserved for them, special accommodations in all administrative, banking, hospitals and government buildings - ramps, elevators, people who cater for them. In bigger cities, buses have special platforms for people in wheelchairs. They also get financial aid from the state.
> 
> ...


This is a false argument, in the sense that this isn't my point. It's not about the accommodation, it's about the representation, as I said. Are there many characters in wheelchairs in the media? Are they the subjects used in unrelated advertisements? Children's books about them very common?

They're not. In the West society treats LGBT much better but "pride month" is only a symptom of that, not a cause or contributor. As you said, it doesn't go so well in certain countries.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> I personally rather dislike the concept of a "pride month" and of the whole thing in general, but I hope people enjoy it anyway.
> 
> However I will say I think it's important for people to remember that corporations very much like to commodify this and that it doesn't mean they have anyone's best interests at heart no matter what they might say. Be careful and safe as always, and don't just trust in anyone or anything that claims to be "on your side."
> 
> A person or collective is not automatically "good" just because they very publicly support a now very commonly accepted thing.



I personally will be happy when _everyone _is so accepted in mainstream life we won't *need* a pride month anymore, since nobody will care if you're gay/trans/whatever!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I personally will be happy when _everyone _is so accepted in mainstream life we won't *need* a pride month anymore, since nobody will care if you're gay/trans/whatever!


Awww
I wish for that day!!

*Hugs you ponyly and happily*


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2021)

I feel like people’s need to loudly proclaim in a Pride Month thread - _day 2 _- about how Pride Month is a *symptom *of a Problem, toss “What About”isms, wring hands over “Identitarian” agendas (???), call LGBTQ+ a _protected_ class (and explicitly in a distinct way from the legal - benign - use of the term), and so-on... over a page after the OP politely requested that people not bog the thread down with such things, and @Flamingo explicitly gave the thread / its subject their endorsement (said it’d be well with site Administration’s right to implement rules dictating higher conduct of deemed necessary, no less)...

Shows exactly why Pride Month is necessary, why threads like this are necessary, etcetera. So to my peers on the LGBTQ+ spectrum (superiors, no less: As a white male from a predominantly Christian family who is quiet offline about their Ace status, I have to go through far less shit on a day-to-day basis than many of you have toughed out for years)? Keeping making people mad about your existence and refusal to simply shut up and “take a joke”.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 2, 2021)

You know, I wish more people would have the 'live and let live' attitude when it comes to pride month. 
Even when I considered myself LGBT, I never really felt like I wanted to participate in pride parades and that kind of thing. However, I think it's important to recognise that we all have different experiences with sexuality and gender. It's a very, very complex issue. In the end, there isn't anything wrong with just being who you are, and I feel like all the discourse that props up every June makes some of us forget about that. 
Now I'm not saying that there _can't_ be any such discourse — after all, it's inevitable — but sometimes, it really does get out of hand.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2021)

*EDIT:* Apologies to @Tendo64 for leaning into some of the discourse, here. I don’t know where the happy medium is in terms of articulating my thoughts on the meaningfulness and broader meaning of Pride. I can try to tone it down further if you’d prefer, because I don’t want to make you uncomfortable in your own thread.



Ziggy Schlacht said:


> We demand wholesale changes in law, in teaching, in accommodations, beyond being allowed to exist... but we're nothing special.


Law to ensure the equal treatment and rights of queer people, yes. Should we not ask for the right to do what non-queer people can do without anyone batting an eye? Should we not ask that sex ed cover our sexuality (including asexuality, mind) as well as that of straight people? Should we not ask to be able to have the access to services that non-queer people take for granted?

Acting like these are asking society to make some great sacrifice is, frankly, queerphobic and seriously unbecoming. (Note: I’m calling the _argument_ queerphobic, not necessarily you for making it.)

Like, a lot of the things left for the queer community to fight for don’t directly impact me, as I can easily pass as both straight and cis. But that doesn’t mean that all the battles that need to be won have been.

I used to think similarly to how you’re reasoning, that Pride was just stirring up dust that had already settled, and provoking reactions that wouldn’t otherwise exist. But with time I’ve seen both the advancements made, and how far we still have to go. Experience has taught me both moderation (how/when to pick my battles, though I won’t claim to be perfect on that score), and that society, the queer community included, still see sexuality and gender identity as reasons to punch down.

Pride is about the opposite of shame. It’s about being able to stand up straight (no pun intended) and be proud of who you are. It’s not about boasting, not about the opposite of humility. You can be humble and still not feel shame (or shamed) for who you are.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2021)

Also - and I apologize to @Tendo64 for even tangentially dragging the shouting at clouds out - it’s worth keeping in mind that two of the *big *points of Pride Month are:
1) Joy in one’s self and identity. Hot on the heels of a bunch of Mental Health Awareness Month, people shouldn’t be surprised to learn LGBTQA+ individuals disproportionately suffer from depression and whatnot. Having time wherein one can be open, is actively validated in their identity, are told “You are welcome / Not broken or wrong”, and so-on is... well, joyous in multiple senses.
2) Visibility and Solidarity. Not just from outside the community, but inside as well. It’s a month for establishing connections with your peers. For being open about who you are. For showing that *you are not alone*. And again, but in reverse now, it’s not just for you. You think it’s fun to bully LGBTQA+ individuals? Make that “joke” to the face of the Fire Chief, I’m sure they’ll love it. Look at the size of your posse, then run some quick mental math on theirs. See some familiar - respected - faces in the crowd? Have fun knowing that and the thoughts it’ll make you hopefully have after. 

Be loud. Be proud. Don’t let anyone give you shit. And make them aware that if they do, they are not picking on some lone and weak target but part of a community that looks out for its own.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy pride month!!!!
This is the first pride where I feel fully confident and happy with myself, I'm excited to celebrate with everyone!!
Being more open about my bisexuality and transitioning both have done wonders for me. Plus, I've met so many wonderful people in the LGBT community, many friends who are really important to me that I'll remember for the rest of my life <3


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> *Pride moth* recognizes the difference






Googling "Pride Moth" was quite the treat as there are a lot of great designs.

Happy Pride Month to those who celebrate it! I see both sides to the discussion here and it's been interesting to read so many different views. While I have my own personal conflicts regarding how I view myself, I am straight and cannot begin to fathom what many of you have gone through and continue to go through. Keep strong, all!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> Happy pride month!!!!
> This is the first pride where I feel fully confident and happy with myself, I'm excited to celebrate with everyone!!
> Being more open about my bisexuality and transitioning both have done wonders for me. Plus, I've met so many wonderful people in the LGBT community, many friends who are really important to me that I'll remember for the rest of my life <3


Aww I'm glad! <3

This is my first pride month where I feel fully supported!

My pvp friends here and on discord have made me feel confident and comfortable with myself

I'm happily a genderfluid abrosexual person! Can't wait to get started to join this month with you all wonder lgbt peeps uwu


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'm happily a genderfluid abrosexual person! Can't wait to get started to join this month with you all wonder lgbt peeps uwu


I’m not sure I’ve heard the term “abrosexual” before. If you’re comfortable doing so, would you mind educating me? (I’m specifically asking rather than trying to Google because I know how personal sexuality can be, and what it means to you is every bit as important as a generic definition. If you’re not comfortable answering, it’s genuinely no skin off my back.)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’m not sure I’ve heard the term “abrosexual” before. If you’re comfortable doing so, would you mind educating me? (I’m specifically asking rather than trying to Google because I know how personal sexuality can be, and what it means to you is every bit as important as a generic definition. If you’re not comfortable answering, it’s genuinely no skin off my back.)


Of course dear don't worry!

Abrosexual means that my sexuality moves around just like genderfluid but for Attraction!

You could say it is like a "Fluidsexuality"

For me both are separated from each other! And also from my romantic and platonic attractions! (Ficto/Panromantic and Polyplatonic)

But for some people, when they bond together, fluxing at the same time then they call it as Novosexuality :3


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Of course dear don't worry!
> 
> Abrosexual means that my sexuality moves around just like genderfluid but for Attraction!
> 
> ...


That’s really interesting to hear about! I hadn’t encountered that before, but it makes sense. In a way I believe that everyone probably has a little bit of fluctuation in their sexuality both over time and from day to day, but it sounds like that’s much more pronounced in/to you.

Relating to my personal experience, I know I (bi) can feel more or less attraction to fem/masc/androgyne-presenting people at different times. A bit of wobble on the Kinsey scale needle, if you will.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> That’s really interesting to hear about! I hadn’t encountered that before, but it makes sense. In a way I believe that everyone probably has a little bit of fluctuation in their sexuality both over time and from day to day, but it sounds like that’s much more pronounced in/to you.


Hehe I agree with you, I believe in relativity variants and degrees for everyone

But indeed hehe for me it's *super* pronounced! Yesterday I was fully lesbian, the whole month I was (any)+bisexual with male leaning but today I'm a bigendered and partially-ace-bisexual :3



quoting_mungo said:


> Relating to my personal experience, I know I (bi) can feel more or less attraction to fem/masc/androgyne-presenting people at different times. A bit of wobble on the Kinsey scale needle, if you will.


Ooh interesting!!
I didn't knew about the kinsey scale!

Sounds lovely actually hehe :3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy Pride Month. I hope everyone celebrating is safe well during this month and beyond.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooh interesting!!
> I didn't knew about the kinsey scale!


The Kinsey scale is far from perfect, and I wouldn’t want to use it as a sole descriptor for attraction, but it can be a useful shorthand since it seems generally well recognized. That could be shifting with time, though, if you’re not familiar. Glad we could both learn something new today!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> The Kinsey scale is far from perfect, and I wouldn’t want to use it as a sole descriptor for attraction, but it can be a useful shorthand since it seems generally well recognized. That could be shifting with time, though, if you’re not familiar. Glad we could both learn something new today!


Yay! I'm glad to learn! :3
And to teach you too!

In fact yeah, the scale lacks middle ace points too


----------



## anonfoxer (Jun 2, 2021)

Im a transbian who hit a year on hormones on the 26th of may! 
And in celebration im impulse dying my hair the color of another useless lesbian, Amity Blight, from the owl house

(on the day season 2 comes out no less!)


----------



## Valryth (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy Pride Month to everyone on here! 

I personally don't celebrate it despite belonging to the community, but I've gradually come to appreciate it a little more. For a while I never understood why people would have to be "loud" about their identities, but that's coming from me who is someone quite private and who has never seen the need to tell the world about the things I enjoy as long as I can enjoy them in peace.

But I guess these opinions change as you grow up and understand the world we live in. _Yes, _there are a lot of LGBTQ+ spaces which do annoy me and make me wish I wasn't inevitably part of the community; _yes, _there are times where I feel like the discrimination isn't as bad as it could be, all of these things cross my mind not because I am bigoted or hate the community but simply because my way of viewing the world is, well, mine, and will naturally differ from that of others.

The truth is, more and more I've come to notice that we really do need something such as a month dedicated to LGBTQ+ pride. There is so much discrimination that many of us have been taught to accept because we're not seen as "normal", and for what? No form of discrimination based on something as superficial like this should exist, and I think that if the community has a chance to make noise and show the world that that's the case, I truly support it. I guess these are more personal reflections than anything else, but with each passing year I come to appreciate pride a lot more.

No matter how much better we are today, there's still a long path before we can truly consider ourselves as living in a society where we are accepted and respected. Until then, I think that making sure others don't try and make you feel bad about being who you are is quite an important task. So be loud and proud, as cliché as that expression is, because it's a time where we can more comfortably express these sides of ourselves!

That said, and of course this is not something that people will want to read on a pride month thread, but please do not think that you're helping the LGBTQ+ community by putting down people who are cis/hetero. I've seen that happen so many times on the internet and I really don't understand why people do that, it's absolutely stupid. If you have been bullied or discriminated before, don't think that it's nice to try and do the same thing to others simply because they aren't a part of a minority. Even if it's not the same level of discrimination, it's ridiculous and counterproductive. We're supposed to be about love, not hate!

Keep being awesome!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 2, 2021)

Wish all of you a very pleasant month


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 2, 2021)

Valryth said:


> Happy Pride Month to everyone on here!
> 
> I personally don't celebrate it despite belonging to the community, but I've gradually come to appreciate it a little more. For a while I never understood why people would have to be "loud" about their identities, but that's coming from me who is someone quite private and who has never seen the need to tell the world about the things I enjoy as long as I can enjoy them in peace.
> 
> ...



Wonderfully said!
Oh gosh, I have missed seeing you and your words on the forums. So glad to see you again!


----------



## Valryth (Jun 2, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Wonderfully said!
> Oh gosh, I have missed seeing you and your words on the forums. So glad to see you again!


Hello there! It's been a really long time, hasn't it? This has actually been my first post here in ages, hopefully I'll be able to become a little more active now that I'm done with the horror that was the first half of 2021. 

(Sorry for the off-topic to anyone who sees this!)


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 2, 2021)

@Tendo64 Apologies, wasn't trying to cause a mess (I just saw your post). Maybe someone will yell at me "this is why you need a pride month, so you take pride dammit" but I struggle with the whole thing because I feel silly taking pride in something that's ultimately a quirk in biology. Please don't take my comments as "Pride is bad" or anything to that extent, it's more we're at a change between what pride month _was_ for and what it should be for now. To that end:

@quoting_mungo - My point isn't that's there's nothing to fight, though I can see how you got that. It's more I think the strategy needs to change because the situation has. In any case, I don't have more to say that isn't driving this away from OP's goal so I'll stop.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm gay and I didn't realise it _was _Pride Month until I opened this thread. 
I log on to the internet and see a bunch of people complaining about how it's more famous than Christmas, railing against identitarians, foretelling the end of heterosexual society as we know it. 
Not really buying that lol. 

I would like to confirm that I will personally destroy heterosexual society though. I am a danger to you all and I cannot be stopped. My satanic powers only increase with each whiny comment submitted to the internet. >:3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I would like to confirm that I will personally destroy heterosexual society though.


AHHH!!! Run while you can!!!
He's clapping his ass in our general direction, and exceptionally well!!!


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm pretty much of the opinion that pride month is cool, but only for the sake of partying with your fellow alphabet mafia members. I don't consider it a necessity, or a deeply meaningful experience in my country due to LGBTQ+ being widely accepted in most areas, but I also don't think it's a meaningless holiday since it can give people who are in the closet hope for a brighter future if, say, their family is closed off from the idea. As for whether I consider LGBTQ+ similar to a physical impairment such as wheelchair accessibility...I feel the comparison is laughable. I don't think I need to explain why.

When it comes to the parades, I've never gone. At one point I wanted to, as an older teen maybe, but the older I get the more it feels...like a waste of time. I'd rather celebrate in my own, much more fun, and much more private way. It's also more memorable. Like a second valentines day. Which is funny since I never remember either until someone mentions it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> @Tendo64 Apologies, wasn't trying to cause a mess (I just saw your post). Maybe someone will yell at me "this is why you need a pride month, so you take pride dammit" but I struggle with the whole thing because I feel silly taking pride in something that's ultimately a quirk in biology. Please don't take my comments as "Pride is bad" or anything to that extent, it's more we're at a change between what pride month _was_ for and what it should be for now. To that end:
> 
> @quoting_mungo - My point isn't that's there's nothing to fight, though I can see how you got that. It's more I think the strategy needs to change because the situation has. In any case, I don't have more to say that isn't driving this away from OP's goal so I'll stop.


I would say that strategy is, has been, and continues to evolve, even within the narrow context of Pride. Pride in 2019 (before the plague) didn’t look the same as Pride in 2009, which didn’t look the same as Pride in 1999, etc. As I mentioned earlier (and this is intended as support/affirmation), it’s not primarily about pride as in prideful or narcissistic. There’s a lot of meanings to the word “pride,” and I think in some situations it may generate misunderstandings (or in some cases poor-faith “misunderstandings”).

You don’t need to go around feeling like “I’m so fucking awesome _because_ I’m gay” (or whatever identity; I don’t mean to presume, here). It’s more about “I’m gay, and I have no cause for shame in that.” Hopefully you can take at least that much pride in the person that you are; we all deserve to.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> alphabet mafia


This is my favorite term for LGBT folks and it's the first time I've seen it in the wild. Carry on


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> [...] I don't consider it a necessity, or a deeply meaningful experience* in my country due to LGBTQ+ being widely accepted in most areas*, [...]


Wooooow!!!!!.....

In france(? they are more open and accepting of lgbt? :0

I didn't knew about that! +2 learned today


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> In france(? they are more open and accepting of lgbt? :0



I wouldn't know, as I am not french.
_je suis désolé ami_

According to google, France is pretty open to LGBTQ+ stuff. Generally speaking.
See here: https://www.equaldex.com/region/france


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

I identify as demisexual and genderfluid. Happy Pride Month! ♡


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm gay and I didn't realise it _was _Pride Month until I opened this thread.
> I log on to the internet and see a bunch of people complaining about how it's more famous than Christmas, railing against identitarians, foretelling the end of heterosexual society as we know it.


Wow!! What a bunch of whiners. They are just as bad as those "dur hur hur, straight pride should be a thing" people. xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> I wouldn't know, as I am not french.
> _je suis désolé ami_
> 
> According to google, France is pretty open to LGBTQ+ stuff. Generally speaking.
> See here: https://www.equaldex.com/region/france


Aww no probs!
Just thought you were french for your french

Thank you for answering :3



sleepy kitty said:


> I identify as demisexual and genderfluid. Happy Pride Month! ♡


Ooh!! Aww
You're genderfluid too?
Oooh!! I'm knowing more fluids like me eventually uwu

*Hugs tightly*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooh!! Aww
> You're genderfluid too?
> Oooh!! I'm knowing more fluids like me eventually uwu
> 
> *Hugs tightly*


*hugs back* neat! Yeah, I just realised that about myself. I tend to feel like a she at times, a they at other times. But not like a he. Even so, someone suggested that I might still be genderfluid


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> *hugs back* neat! Yeah, I just realised that about myself. I tend to feel like a she at times, a they at other times. But not like a he. Even so, someone suggested that I might still be genderfluid


Ooh! Amazing!
Yeah, I believe you're genderfluid too

Some fluids have a primary lean towards one/s gender/s than others!

I believe you're a Femme-fluid as I can see :3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooh! Amazing!
> Yeah, I believe you're genderfluid too
> 
> Some fluids have a primary lean towards one/s gender/s than others!
> ...


Awesome!

Yes, I believe they used the word "femme-fluid" when they told me that they thought I'm genderfluid. ^^


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Just thought you were french for your french



There was a thread (I forgot where it was located so I cannot link it) but it was something along the lines of, "Answer with your Fursona's language". My Fursona's mother language is french, so I answered with French. I know a bit, but not enough to consider myself fluent, and certainly not enough to be living in France --- but I appreciate the attention to detail. <3



sleepy kitty said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Yes, I believe they used the word "femme-fluid" when they told me that they thought I'm genderfluid. ^^



Dude this just helped me so much you don't even know.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Yes, I believe they used the word "femme-fluid" when they told me that they thought I'm genderfluid. ^^


Neato!! ^w^

Hehe I used to be a femme-fluid!
It's always amazing to meet other fluids! I know 3 iirc :3



Raever said:


> There was a thread (I forgot where it was located so I cannot link it) but it was something along the lines of, "Answer with your Fursona's language". My Fursona's mother language is french, so I answered with French. I know a bit, but not enough to consider myself fluent, and certainly not enough to be living in France --- but I appreciate the attention to detail. <3


Aww you're welcome!!
I have a good attention to details and also memory ;3

Also thought you were fancy as a french too :3


*Update ping*


Raever said:


> Dude this just helped me so much you don't even know.


Aww I'm glad I did!
I dunno how but I'm glad ^w^


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Also thought you were fancy as a french too :3



You think that highly of me? Awww. I'm pretty lax imo, but I guess my writing can be a little...much, at times. I'm sorry. ^^;



Fcomega121 said:


> Aww I'm glad I did!
> I dunno how but I'm glad ^w^



Gender identity has always been a rather weird concept for me. I've always considered myself non-binary, and I have felt genderfluid and have felt gender envy for androgynous-types of figures and clothing styles. However, I also heavily prefer feminine appearances and enjoy the use of makeup, jewelry, and accessories to decorate that androgynous "essence" so to speak. So, knowing that you can be both genderfluid while still being femme-leaning makes me feel more valid in my Non-binary identity. Beforehand, it felt like I might have just been confused, pretending, or misunderstanding something for what it wasn't. Which made me feel bad.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 2, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> Congratulations, real happy for ya!! I'm considering seeking HRT myself, though I'm still mulling it over since it's mostly my voice I have problems with (and also some stubble would be nice so I don't look like a twelve year old lmao). Idk. Only certain thing right now is I want a binder.
> 
> What is nice in terms of my own transition though is I got a haircut recently that passes as a masc haircut (while not outing me because I can just say it's a pixie cut B) ) and it's made such a difference! If I like, cross my arms really tightly to where it mostly hides my chest, I actually kinda look like a dude. It's done wonders for me and I'm already starting to feel so much more comfortable in my body.


Aw congrats on the haircut! 
If you want binders, I’d recommend going to GcB2
Also if your thinking of starting HRT then I’d also reccomend getting a therapist if you don’t have one already, in order to get a prescription then you usually need a confirmed diagnosis of dysphoria.
I wish you the best of luck with your transition my dude! 
(also if you have any questions lmk ^w^)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 2, 2021)

Asexual panromantic reportin'
Hope yall flourish this month and beyond, stay safe c:


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> You think that highly of me? Awww. I'm pretty lax imo, but I guess my writing can be a little...much, at times. I'm sorry. ^^;


Aww no, don't sorry!

I also write "fancily", as a native speaker as some had told me, of my english but I'm actually Teerrible speaking irl!!

My accent still has spanish influence into



Raever said:


> Gender identity has always been a rather weird concept for me. I've always considered myself non-binary, and I have felt genderfluid and have felt gender envy for androgynous-types of figures and clothing styles. However, I also heavily prefer feminine appearances and enjoy the use of makeup, jewelry, and accessories to decorate that androgynous "essence" so to speak. So, knowing that you can be both genderfluid while still being femme-leaning makes me feel more valid in my Non-binary identity. Beforehand, it felt like I might have just been confused, pretending, or misunderstanding something for what it wasn't. Which made me feel bad.


Aww that's amazing!!!

I feel like I did influence a bit into this discovery too(?

Always happy to help ^w^


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I feel like I did influence a bit into this discovery too(?



You both did. I'm very grateful for the information. <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> You both did. I'm very grateful for the information. <3


aww You're welcome sis!
we are for each other! uwu

we could make a fluid group one day! hehe <3


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> Gender identity has always been a rather weird concept for me. I've always considered myself non-binary, and I have felt genderfluid and have felt gender envy for androgynous-types of figures and clothing styles. However, I also heavily prefer feminine appearances and enjoy the use of makeup, jewelry, and accessories to decorate that androgynous "essence" so to speak. So, knowing that you can be both genderfluid while still being femme-leaning makes me feel more valid in my Non-binary identity. Beforehand, it felt like I might have just been confused, pretending, or misunderstanding something for what it wasn't. Which made me feel bad.


I feel you so hard. I have bouts of imposter syndrome in regards to my gender identity because it gets into my head that I’m not... changing enough, I guess? Like, I spent around 30 years accepting the default of female, and though I feel  more comfortable with genderqueer as a descriptor for how I perceive myself gender-wise, I also generally accept being perceived as female, use female pronouns, and refer to myself as girlfriend/wife of my boyfriend/husband. So I keep periodically doubting that I’m doing the whole non-binary thing right.

If I look back critically at what I remember of my early teens, there were definitely signs that I didn’t feel like “female” entirely fit me, but I guess I never really pursued those feelings back then. But it’s hard to silence those doubts sometimes, yanno?


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I feel you so hard. I have bouts of imposter syndrome in regards to my gender identity because it gets into my head that I’m not... changing enough, I guess? Like, I spent around 30 years accepting the default of female, and though I few more comfortable with genderqueer as a descriptor for how I perceive myself gender-wise, I also generally accept being perceived as female, use female pronouns, and refer to myself as girlfriend/wife of my boyfriend/husband. So I keep periodically doubting that I’m doing the whole non-binary thing right.
> 
> If I look back critically at what I remember of my early teens, there were definitely signs that I didn’t feel like “female” entirely fit me, but I guess I never really pursued those feelings back then. But it’s hard to silence those doubts sometimes, yanno?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 2, 2021)

*glances back through the thread*

And here I was, worried over nothing.

Getting more direct than what I was saying earlier, I think if I've got issues that still keep me a bit in the closet that aren't based on advocating, they're a) lingering insistence on being right the first time, b) not exactly much of a really close dating pool and too much reluctance to e-date, and c) too much focus on solving issues rather than simply BEING.  (If you don't think the last one's a problem, think about how someone would feel if they went to you after being targeted by a piece of bigotry and you immediately started drilling down to the core issue rather than, y'know, starting with empathy first.)

Despite having a family that can at least tolerate LGBT (sure there's some what-about-isms, but that's about expected for people who don't have a pressing need to address this stuff with any regularity), I have no proper frame of reference about being gay or bi and am still kind of conditioned to believe there isn't one.

.....other than maybe my unwillingness to date in high school (in the early 2000s, mind) despite peer pressure, but that could easily fit several of the categories. (It already fits the aromantic category, which I've mentioned all of once before.)


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 2, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I feel you so hard. I have bouts of imposter syndrome in regards to my gender identity because it gets into my head that I’m not... changing enough, I guess? Like, I spent around 30 years accepting the default of female, and though I feel  more comfortable with genderqueer as a descriptor for how I perceive myself gender-wise, I also generally accept being perceived as female, use female pronouns, and refer to myself as girlfriend/wife of my boyfriend/husband. So I keep periodically doubting that I’m doing the whole non-binary thing right.
> 
> If I look back critically at what I remember of my early teens, there were definitely signs that I didn’t feel like “female” entirely fit me, but I guess I never really pursued those feelings back then. But it’s hard to silence those doubts sometimes, yanno?


I, three, also experience a lot of trans doubt. Even with all the clear signs I'm not cis (like the fact i'm dealing with a lot of symptoms that sounds like textbook gender dysphoria, and i hate even going out in public because all i can think about is how everyone must be perceiving me as a girl and it drives me crazy), whenever I hear about trans people who have it even slightly worse, I start doubting myself. Like, while there were various signs, this wasn't much an issue when I was younger and only started affecting me in a serious way when I turned 17, for one. Or how when I was younger I was such a closed-minded idiot that had zero respect for people like me, yet it turns out I'm one of those people I used to turn my nose up at?

I can come up with reasonable explanations for both. For the first, I was suppressing myself to an extent where I didn't notice how I was feeling about myself as I refused to allow myself to consider I was anything but cis as a result of the second thing, thus when I started actually hearing people out and educating myself, those feelings started revealing themselves to me. Also, I hear stories about other trans and/or non-binary people with very similar experiences to mine and I don't doubt for a second they're who they say they are. Third, you don't even need dysphoria to be trans. But I guess this is just another way in which my perfectionism and lack of self-esteem likes to attack me.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> this wasn't much an issue when I was younger and only started affecting me in a serious way when I turned 17, for one. Or how when I was younger I was such a closed-minded idiot that had zero respect for people like me, yet it turns out I'm one of those people I used to turn my nose up at?


Oooh my....
:O

I'm in the same boat!!!
Used to be a no-no lgbt person because of my parents influence

And I didn't ever had any gender issues whe I was younger!!
Maybe except for liking always girly things but over all.. I never cared tbh


----------



## Punji (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. This game is free for the month of June in celebration of pride month:









						Tell Me Why on Steam
					

Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.




					store.steampowered.com
				




"In this intimate mystery, reunited twins Tyler and Alyson Ronan use their supernatural bond to unravel the memories of their loving but troubled childhood. Set in beautiful small-town Alaska, Tell Me Why features true-to-life characters, mature themes and gripping choices. As you conjure up memories of the past, your choices will affect the twins’ relationship, determine the strength of their bond, and shape the course of their lives."

A third-person narrative-driven adventure/story game very similar to Life Is Strange, from the same studio.

I've never played it myself before but it has very positive reviews and is very LGBT+ friendly as people seem to be saying. Figured it's quite relevant to this thread. Might be worth checking out?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 3, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I, three, also experience a lot of trans doubt. Even with all the clear signs I'm not cis (like the fact i'm dealing with a lot of symptoms that sounds like textbook gender dysphoria, and i hate even going out in public because all i can think about is how everyone must be perceiving me as a girl and it drives me crazy), whenever I hear about trans people who have it even slightly worse, I start doubting myself. Like, while there were various signs, this wasn't much an issue when I was younger and only started affecting me in a serious way when I turned 17, for one. Or how when I was younger I was such a closed-minded idiot that had zero respect for people like me, yet it turns out I'm one of those people I used to turn my nose up at?
> 
> I can come up with reasonable explanations for both. For the first, I was suppressing myself to an extent where I didn't notice how I was feeling about myself as I refused to allow myself to consider I was anything but cis as a result of the second thing, thus when I started actually hearing people out and educating myself, those feelings started revealing themselves to me. Also, I hear stories about other trans and/or non-binary people with very similar experiences to mine and I don't doubt for a second they're who they say they are. Third, you don't even need dysphoria to be trans. But I guess this is just another way in which my perfectionism and lack of self-esteem likes to attack me.


I think we’re to some extent socialized to compare our problems to people who are more obviously suffering. “Think of the starving children in Africa; they’d love to have that black pudding you’re turning your nose up at.” Partner that with the very human desire to fit in/belong, and it’s not entirely strange that we have doubts when our experiences don’t seem to match the textbook. And, like, of course it will fuck you up over time to be going back and forth between “this is what I feel is me” and “but my experience might not be ‘real’ enough?”

I don’t get _body_ dysphoria, but I have experienced gender euphoria once or twice, and I sometimes feel dysphoric about... I’m not sure what to call it. The mismatch between how people perceive me, and how I perceive myself, almost. I’m stubbing my metaphorical toe on the edge of the boxes I’m put in. I don’t give a fuck about people thinking of me as female _per se_, it’s more about the perceptions that them perceiving me as female dominoes down to. I don’t know if there are words to explain what’s going on in my head, but these are the best words I can find right now, without going into specific situations that are private in ways that I feel would violate other people’s trust to share.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2021)

Heeheehee...saw this picture and couldn't resist.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Heeheehee...saw this picture and couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 112113


Gay wrath is even wearable, these days:



(Not mine, but Sciggles's Gay Wrath pin seemed apropos.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I would like to confirm that I will personally destroy heterosexual society though. I am a danger to you all and I cannot be stopped. My satanic powers only increase with each whiny comment submitted to the internet. >:3


At least you are one of the few people who are at least honest about it. XD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 6, 2021)

My sentiment for this thread:

If I have to be honest, by foundation, I support the rights for people of the same-sex to have plenty freedom as an American (speaking from the country I'm in), and be viewed as genuine individuals as well as judged on the basis of their character. However, in recent times, the pride movement has had a lot of goalpost-shifting and child exploitation/indoctrination, and a lot of individuals who participate in pride, I tend to not see eye to eye with on a lot of issues, which causes a lot of hostility between me and them, especially with strong and extreme ideological factions attached to the movement that I do not stand by as someone who is not collectively-conscious about certain issues. So, I can't say that I support the pride movement, or the flag(s), but some of the very genuine, benevolent and great individuals themselves.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> However, in recent times, the pride movement has had a lot of goalpost-shifting and child exploitation/indoctrination, and a lot of individuals who participate in pride, I tend to not see eye to eye with on a lot of issues, which causes a lot of hostility between me and them, especially with strong and extreme ideological factions attached to the movement that I do not stand by as someone who is not collectively-conscious about certain issues.


....just.... if you believe that route is more appropriate, all I can tell you is to keep a closer eye on the reasons WHY they behave the way they behave.  Even if you don't want to focus on the pride thing, I'd bet dollars to donuts that at least some aspect of what they went through can also directly be traced to the sources of a large portion of the problems that non-LGBT people are suffering.  (TL: DR; What LGBT went through, it's likely the rest suffered similarly.)

And yes, that is one where you DEFINITELY want to address individuals about them.  Any two given people could go through the same abuses and emerge with VERY different results.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2021)

Teaching children that not every boy likes girls and that not every girl likes boys is vital. Teaching children that gender can be more than just "the doctor said 'it's a boy!' when you were born" is so so important. That sexuality and gender identity are actually starting to come up in media aimed at younger groups is great! Both in terms of introducing them to the idea of transgender people being a thing, and that not everyone fits neatly into the binary. Some of the lines make me sorta cringe because they don't scan well at all, but I think it's heartwarming that Nickelodeon/Blue's Clues went to the lengths of putting out this content for Pride month:








Not all queer people or families are the same and I think the Blue's Clues video does a great job of showing that, even including found/chosen family!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 6, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Teaching children that not every boy likes girls and that not every girl likes boys is vital. Teaching children that gender can be more than just "the doctor said 'it's a boy!' when you were born" is so so important. That sexuality and gender identity are actually starting to come up in media aimed at younger groups is great! Both in terms of introducing them to the idea of transgender people being a thing, and that not everyone fits neatly into the binary. Some of the lines make me sorta cringe because they don't scan well at all, but I think it's heartwarming that Nickelodeon/Blue's Clues went to the lengths of putting out this content for Pride month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue's clues? + Pride? w
Yaayy!! My day is made!! <3

I'm with you! It is important to teach younger kids about variety and gender spectrum just as much as teaching them to be themselves imo

I'm glad we are advancing slowly but surely in the world ^w^


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 6, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....just.... if you believe that route is more appropriate, all I can tell you is to keep a closer eye on the reasons WHY they behave the way they behave.  Even if you don't want to focus on the pride thing, I'd bet dollars to donuts that at least some aspect of what they went through can also directly be traced to the sources of a large portion of the problems that non-LGBT people are suffering.  (TL: DR; What LGBT went through, it's likely the rest suffered similarly.)
> 
> And yes, that is one where you DEFINITELY want to address individuals about them.  Any two given people could go through the same abuses and emerge with VERY different results.


Not gonna argue in here and derail the topic, but I have more things to say that I'll just leave alone because this isn't my place to speak. As long as there's no hard feelings, we're cool.


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 6, 2021)

Punji said:


> I personally rather dislike the concept of a "pride month" and of the whole thing in general, but I hope people enjoy it anyway.
> 
> However I will say I think it's important for people to remember that corporations very much like to commodify this and that it doesn't mean they have anyone's best interests at heart no matter what they might say. Be careful and safe as always, and don't just trust in anyone or anything that claims to be "on your side."
> 
> A person or collective is not automatically "good" just because they very publicly support a now very commonly accepted thing.


I feel like pride flag YCHs are in a similar vine, that's why I don't put up any. Seems too monetized to me.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 6, 2021)

I am a heterosexual female, and I grew up in a city that actually, during my lifetime, made it legal for a business to fire someone for being LGBT+.  Meaning, individuals did not get protection from being discriminated against in hiring/firing practices.  It's a fairly conservative city, with some pockets of more open mindedness, and I still have to deal with people at my workplace or social circle who think that their own straight white "rights" are being threatened by things like gay marriage, or gay couples adopting kids, or Pride parades or whatever else.  And it really gets to me.

I don't know what else I can do but offer "mom hugs" to those who need it. . .even if I can't relate specifically to a person's experience as LGBT+.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 6, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> I feel like pride flag YCHs are in a similar vine, that's why I don't put up any. Seems too monetized to me.


i mean, there's a difference between supporting massive corporations that don't actually care about you and freelance artists (who are probably LGBT themselves) offering pride art because they actually care about it and they need money to pay the bills.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 6, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> i mean, there's a difference between supporting massive corporations that don't actually care about you and freelance artists (who are probably LGBT themselves) offering pride art because they actually care about it and they need money to pay the bills.


This!

I dunno why a lot of peeps generalize everything in their lifes like that

I know many lgbt artists who love to make ych and that's good!
*Shakes hand to you* :3


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 6, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> i mean, there's a difference between supporting massive corporations that don't actually care about you and freelance artists (who are probably LGBT themselves) offering pride art because they actually care about it and they need money to pay the bills.


people could hire freelancers to draw any month of the year. Hell, I am a freelancer myself. I was mostly directing my point towards the people who offer low effort / poor quality pride themed YCHs. swapped in a simple rainbow flag bg and the likes, then call it a day are tasteless. felt a bit like charity to me.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 7, 2021)

On the topic of "capitalization of pride merch." Can someone point me to quality bi-pride knee socks? Ideally something with a thickness above tissue paper. I've found one option and I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## Muttmutt (Jun 7, 2021)

It makes me real happy to see older folks warming up more to LGBT+ individuals and identities. I see it more and more every year and it’s wholesome.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2021)

While it's a bit simple, nobody's particularly mentioned it (as far as I can see) so: Remember to Google - or other search engine of your preference - "Local Pride Month Events 2021" if interested in anything live or mostly-live (ex: Some libraries might still be doing digital-only gatherings).


----------



## Troj (Jun 8, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> It makes me real happy to see older folks warming up more to LGBT+ individuals and identities. I see it more and more every year and it’s wholesome.


That, and I love seeing youths at Pride, too. Kids may not have a ton of spaces in which to explore, express, and just be themselves, depending, so having even one safe, accommodating space at least once a year can make a huge difference in the life of a queer or questioning kid, or a kid who has one or more queer friends or loved ones.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 8, 2021)

Is it really surprising that I'm a gay werewolf?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks to a bbc story about famous gay figures:
I only realised *today* that the actor who played Magneto is gay, has been out since the 1980's, and was a critical force opposing section 28.

I feel like I'm the last person in the world to discover this.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks to a bbc story about famous gay figures:
> I only realised *today* that the actor who played Magneto is gay, has been out since the 1980's, and was a critical force opposing section 28.
> 
> I feel like I'm the last person in the world to discover this.


He also played Gandalf in Lord of the Rings two decades ago, just to bring you up to speed. _*wink*_
Listening to the director's cut commentary of the first film, there was a scene where he suggested Sam takes Frodo's hand. I picked some of the quotes from HERE if you want to read more:

"When I suggested to Sean that he take Elijah's [Wood, who plays Frodo] hand... it was because I thought anyone who would care about the deep friendship (often of an innocent physical nature) ... I thought that might be missed by two resolutely heterosexual actors who might not appreciate that gay people, like myself, saw in a touch something, perhaps, more meaningful than others might."

The moment from _The Fellowship of the Ring_ reads: "He [Sam] ran to Frodo and took his left hand, awkwardly and shyly. He stroked it gently and then blushed and turned hastily away."


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel like I'm the last person in the world to discover this.


You are. People have known for many, many years.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks to a bbc story about famous gay figures:
> I only realised *today* that the actor who played Magneto is gay, has been out since the 1980's, and was a critical force opposing section 28.
> 
> I feel like I'm the last person in the world to discover this.


If it's any consolation, I'm the kind of person who can't place 90+% of actors outside their roles/genres. So I'm certainly not going to know that kind of factoids about practically _any_ of them. Like... I know that the actor that plays Vanja in The Umbrella Academy came out as trans in the last year, but only because it came across my Twitter timeline and then only because someone at some point identified a role I was actually familiar with. Otherwise I'll be like "[name] who?" and the story wouldn't mean anything to me because I have a _very_ small number of actors I can identify by name.

So you're definitely not the last person in the world.


----------



## Troj (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't feel bad, Fallowfox---there are people who still haven't pieced together that Liberace was gay.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 9, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> Is it really surprising that I'm a gay werewolf?


A fabulous and wonderful gay werewolf.

You literally sparkle during a full moon.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> A fabulous and wonderful gay werewolf.
> 
> You literally sparkle during a full moon.


People should use pride month to spare a moment to thank all the gay werewolves for their service in furry art.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks to a bbc story about famous gay figures:
> I only realised *today* that the actor who played Magneto is gay, has been out since the 1980's, and was a critical force opposing section 28.
> 
> I feel like I'm the last person in the world to discover this.





Kuroserama said:


> He also played Gandalf in Lord of the Rings two decades ago, just to bring you up to speed. _*wink*_



You mean Sir Ian?  Fantastic actor, with lots of Shakespeare in his CV - he was knighted after a production of Macbeth, IIRC, and he did a film version of Richard III set in 1930s Nazi Germany that was amazing. Also did a one-man stage show called Acting Shakespeare that was just flat-out mind-blowing - in street clothes, with no costume changes and no props, he changed into any number of Shakespearean characters before your eyes and was utterly believable. And yes, he's been out and an activist for LGBTQ equality for a long time.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks to a bbc story about famous gay figures:
> I only realised *today* that the actor who played Magneto is gay, has been out since the 1980's, and was a critical force opposing section 28.
> 
> I feel like I'm the last person in the world to discover this.


it's okay, i literally don't even know who that is or what the character is or from


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Jun 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> A fabulous and wonderful gay werewolf.
> 
> You literally sparkle during a full moon.


I thought that was vampires?........


----------



## Kyrick (Jun 11, 2021)

I never really cared for pride, if it comes up in a conversation that i'm gay, cool, but other than that I don't tend to talk about sex in general.

The one that annoys the shit outta me is "how do you know you're gay if you haven't been with a woman?" Well, it's pretty self-explanatory...Say it again and think about it


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2021)

Kyrick said:


> I never really cared for pride, if it comes up in a conversation that i'm gay, cool, but other than that I don't tend to talk about sex in general.
> 
> The one that annoys the shit outta me is "how do you know you're gay if you haven't been with a woman?" Well, it's pretty self-explanatory...Say it again and think about it


Just ask them how they know they’re straight.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 11, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Just ask them how they know they’re straight.


when you ask them that though, they tend to reply "i know i'm straight because everyone's straight by default" or something. i know because i asked my dad that when he doubted me being bi when i haven't dated a girl. (i'm closeted gender-wise for the record) i'm apparently straight until "proven" not-straight. >_>


----------



## Punji (Jun 11, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> when you ask them that though, they tend to reply "i know i'm straight because everyone's straight by default" or something. i know because i asked my dad that when he doubted me being bi when i haven't dated a girl. (i'm closeted gender-wise for the record) i'm apparently straight until "proven" not-straight. >_>


Kiss a couple of hot chicks in front of him to assert dominance.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2021)

Joking and fighting aside, I want to share something that came to my mind recently.

It's from 2016, but it was a big change for skateboarders everywhere.

There is a pro named Brian Anderson who decided to come out to everyone a few years ago, and I'm glad  he was able to do this. It had a very positive impact on skater culture, and if it weren't for him, there would be a lot more gay, bi, pan, and other skaters out there like me who would have probably felt like we didn't fit in in at our local parks, and had to experience the same social pressure, anxiety, and fear Brian unfortunately did.





Legendary Pro Skater Brian Anderson Comes Out as Gay - Rolling Stone

This was actually a big deal for me personally. There were some skaters I knew had a really negative view on gays. 

Lots of respect for Brian.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks to a bbc story about famous gay figures:
> I only realised *today* that the actor who played Magneto is gay, has been out since the 1980's, and was a critical force opposing section 28.
> 
> I feel like I'm the last person in the world to discover this.


Really? Oooh!

...You? lol
I'm just figuring out when you mentioned it!! XD

Now you're the number 2!
I feel like I'm the last last one discovering this hahaha


----------

